# Car "beep" when door opens



## ethayne (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a 96 Nissan Sentra. When I open the door, the car always beeps. I assume that's supposed to mean that either the headlights are on or the key is still in the ignition, but even with the key out and the headlights off it still beeps. Is it supposed to do that? Can I change it so that it will only beep with the headlights on?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Nope...unless you want to rip apart the steering column and short (or cut, don't remember which) the two wires that trip when the key is in there. And I don't remember what the wire colors are anyways...


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

you can try some wd-40 into the ignition lock cylinder that might free up whatever that's binding in there simulating a key inside. just a thought.


----------

